# neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra



## angeltreff (28. Mai 2006)

Mojn,

auf Grund des Sauwetters war ich heute nachmittag bloß mal kurz im Hafen "schnuppern". Bei dieser Gelegenheit wollte ich mir auch mal den Neuling MS Eltra ansehen (ehemals Borkum). Von aussen: Nicht mehr die jüngste Dame, aber auf Grund der Größe und Breite liegt der Kutter bestimmt gut. 
Ich stand da keine 15 sec., ging das Schott auf und wurde freundlich auf den Kutter gebeten. Sehr großer Salon, drinne die Hälfte der Wismarer Kutterskipper beim Skat dreschen (wegen Sturmwarnung nicht ausgelaufen). Natürlich trete ich auch noch in ein Fettnäppchen, als ich nach dem Verbleib des schwimmenden Schrotthaufens "Odysseus" fragte - einer der Skatbrüder war der ex-Skipper ... |gr: 

Noch etwas geklönt, über deren Website gesprochen (wird demnächst aktualisiert, hat halt einen Amateur als "Admin") und für nächsten Samstag fast gebucht (muss erst noch das ok der Familie holen).

Ach so, wenn alles klappt bin ich im September 1 Woche mit der Eltra auf der Bornholm-Tour, wird von Rainer organisiert.


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Hi Olaf,

was ist denn aus der "Odysseus" geworden???


----------



## angeltreff (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Franky, das Letzte mal habe ich sie im Herbst gesehen, leicht lädiert.  Heute sagte man mir das sie nun auf dem Trockenem ist und aufgearbeitet wird.


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Moin Olaf #h 

Ach, die Eltra. Seufz.

Als die noch bei "uns" lag, habe ich damit ein paar schöne Touren machen können. Kann zur Eltra aktuell nichts sagen. Ist schon einige Jährchen her, dass ich mit Käpt'n Ney mitgefahren bin. War damals ein toller Kutter mit toller Crew.

Hoffe, das der neue Käpten die Tradition fortführt  :q


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Auuuuuuha! Der Seelenverkäufer sieht ja üblinski aus - und dabei war das mal ein recht schmucker Kahn...

Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, wurden doch Haitouren "damals" mit der "Eltra" organisiert, oder irre ich mich da? Auf Borkum habe ich sie zumindest bei meinen Besuchen dort nie zu Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## angeltreff (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Das lustige heute nachmittag war ja, dass die Eltra auf genau dem Liegeplatz liegt, wo im Herbst noch die Odysseus lag. Also fragte ich, ob diese jetzt unter der Eltra liegt ....
Und der Eine schaute mich so komisch an, ein anderer sagte dann "das ist der ehemalige Skipper" - ich habe dann schnell das Thema gewechselt.



Und ja, im Salon hängen Bilders mit Haien.


----------



## Waldima (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Schön, dass es auch bei den vielen Abgängen noch einmal einen Kutterzugang gibt. Rein von der Anzahl der Schiffe scheint Wismar mir mittlerweile die Nummer 2 der Hochseeangekutterstandorte nach Heiligenhafen zu sein, oder habe ich mich da verzählt? 
Wismar wird ja auch durch das beste ehemalige Heiligenhafener Schiff, MS "Christa" unterstützt.


@ angeltreff

Kannst Du genauere Informationen zu MS "Riesenhai" geben? Das Schiff wird zwar auf der Kutterpage.de/ostsee als Angelkutter geführt, doch habe ich das Gefühl, dass es mehr als Gaststätte dient.

In Wismar habe ich immer das Gefühl, Ihr habt zwar viele Angelkutter, aber die meisten fahren so unregelmäßig.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Auuuuuuha! Der Seelenverkäufer sieht ja üblinski aus - und dabei war das mal ein recht schmucker Kahn...
> 
> Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, wurden doch Haitouren "damals" mit der "Eltra" organisiert, oder irre ich mich da? Auf Borkum habe ich sie zumindest bei meinen Besuchen dort nie zu Gesicht bekommen!



"Nu stell Dich doooch nichso ann, Wähnäh. Dor tüdels Du'n Drooht umzu.Unnenn geehdas "  :q :q :q 

Na, ja - ein paar Reparaturen und ein bisschen Farbe wären da sicher nicht fehl am Platze. Die Hai - und Makrelentouren waren spitze.

Und wenn der gute Geist das Schiff nicht verlassen hat, wird das wieder.

Ich gönne es der Eltra und dem neuen Besitzer.


----------



## angeltreff (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Franky meinte mit seiner Bemerkung sicherlich die Odysseus.

@ Waldima

Ja, in Wismar liegen inzwischen recht viele Kutter. Leider stimmt es auch, dass diese eher unregelmäßig fahren, was einfach an zu wenigen Anglern liegt. Die Eltra z.B. fährt nicht unter 25 Leutchen los (sagte man mir heute). 
Übrigens, Wismar ist von Hamburg aus schneller zu erreichen als Heiligenhafen (muss mal bischen die Tourismustrommel schlagen).


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Hast Recht  

Tja - man sollte ab einem gewissen Alter nie zwei Dinge gleichzeitig tun  :q :q :q


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

@ Schorsch:
Lot dat Bier stunn, Junn'!  :q
Logen meinte ich die Odysseus!!! Da hab ich 2001 meine "Kutterwiedergeburt" drauf gefeiert... Damals war der Kahn toppinschuss und auf dem Foto von Olaf nicht wiederzuerkennen...


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

@ franky
Kloeksnacker  :m :q :q :q


----------



## Lonnie (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Hey, bin neu im Forum, habe schon 2 Ausfahreten mit der Eltra hinter mir und bin schwer angetan. Riesig viel Platz und freundliche Crew, netter Service. Schade, daß ich für die Bornholm-Tour keine Plätze mehr bekommen habe.
@Waldima: Soviele Kutter fahren nicht b Wismar. Einige sind wohl schon nicht mehr unterwegs. Es gibt die Christa, die Wismar, die Condor und die Eltra. Oder hat jemand noch andere Infos?

Bis demnächst 
Lonnie


----------



## Ostseestipper (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Die "Eidum" nicht vergessen!|licht 

Gruß Mark


----------



## eaglehecht (18. September 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Hallo Olaf,
super Beitrag auf der KUTTERPAGE über unseren Bornholm-Trip mit der Eltra.
Mach weiter so.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## angeltreff (18. September 2006)

*AW: neuer Kutter in Wismar . MS Eltra*

Ja, war eine klasse Fahrt. Für die anderen hier die Bilder (unten auf der Seite)

http://www.kutterpage.de/ostsee/eltra/eltra.html


----------

